# HP7 Part I



## Phantom (Nov 22, 2010)

Okay, I was surprised there wasn't a thread for this already. I figured I'd separate it from the basic Potter thread since the movie coming out was a big event.


What did you think of the movie?


 I know it's different from the book, but I prefer the way Hedwig died in the movie better than the book's version. I was upset that polyjuice potion was hardly used. IE the wedding and in Godric's Hollow.

Also was sad that they didn't show Luna Lovegood's room, with all the paintings of "friends". I thought that was a really touching bit in the book, sad it didn't make it to the movie. Also the bit's where they are really nice to Kreacher and give him Regulas' locket.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw this on saturday and I really enjoyed it; while it's a shame that they took out bits and pieces or changed them (which has to happen - it's a movie, they've done that for the other ones too), overall it was pretty excellent. 

I think I enjoyed all the scenes with fred & george the best (I always do), particularly the scene with harry and ginny kissing and george is... there. xDD all the death eater crew are played really well (particularly voldy, bella and lucius) but I still hate whoever plays narcissa.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, it was definitely pretty good by the films' standards. I generally really enjoyed it; in fact pretty much the only thing that _really_ irked me was that 



Spoiler



Hermione wasn't _nearly_ angry enough with Ron. I guess that might just be Emma Watson, though.

Speaking of Hermione, the start bit with her parents was, for me, perhaps one of the saddest moments of the films. The other being Dobby's death, of course.



Also, I thought that the animated sequence with the Tale of the Three Brothers was pretty cool. At first I was kind of like "...What?" but then the whole stylistic-ness of it grew on me, and I was almost kind of sad when it ended.

_Also_ also, this isn't exactly relevant, but I will be so angry if "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH" is not included in the second part. And when I say "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH", I _mean_ "NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH", and not some vague, half-arsed show of Molly going after Bellatrix without the legendary line...!


----------



## Kinova (Nov 22, 2010)

Been waiting for this thread to show up since Friday. :B

Also really enjoyed it! I thought it was definitely the closest they've kept to the book throughout the films (probably because they had more time to play with), was well acted (the trio have improved so much; Philosopher's Stone was on television the day after I saw DH and I had a right giggle at their old performances - though Ron's little squeaky voice was entertaining enough by itself) and paced pretty well.  I felt it had less of a 'wandering the countryside for ages' section than the book, which was probably for the best - it did get a bit tiresome and though the movie made Ron's walkout seem a bit out of the blue timeline wise, it made up for it by mentioning the effect of the Horcrux a lot more. Oh, and the radio thing was clever.

I really liked the Three Brothers animation thing; I had wondered whether they would have Lovegood briefly explain it or Hermione do some kind of vague summary, but the little storytelling session was engaging and made the Deathly Hallows a lot more significant to the plot in my mind.

@Castform: I did think that about Hermione's reaction for a moment, but her 'Where's my wand?!' line still got a chuckle from our cinema. :P And very much with you on the Molly line.

Cool characters: I liked what they did with Scabior (I always sort of dismissed him as a no-character), particularly with that extra scene with him and Hermione and her perfume. I know he kind of nicked Fenrir's part as 'chief Snatcher man' but ennnngh I don't like Fenrir much anyway. The three actors who played the Polyjuiced trio were really good, I thought, aaand the bits with Ron and his 'wife' were great.

Ahhhh the scene at Bathilda's house. Creepiest thing. Everyone jumped a mile at the snake (I was convinced it was going to drop down from the rafters but noo) but whatever Hermione found in the room downstairs was a whole other realm of creepy and I didn't realise quite how dark the whole scene was until they got out of there and I was all '... cripes'. Also Bathilda herself. Euurgh.

Extra Dobby scenes hurray...! Of course that made his death scene twelve times worse but. Yeah.

I think my favourite thing about this film was that while you were aware of the war situation throughout there were a lot of dry jokey moments and I dunno, even facial expressions (Ron) that allowed you to take a step back from the seriousness of the thing.

@UV: '... _morning_! |D'


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 22, 2010)

I really quite enjoyed the film. I loved how Dobby was all I'M AN ELF! and then he was all I'M DOING ELF STUFF! and then he was all _friends :3_

I prefer film!Deadwig. She died in a much better way. <3


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 22, 2010)

I saw this yesterday and loved it. I loved Dobby's extra parts in the movie, especially Luna's "Whenever you're ready sir," and Dobby being all "I like her".

I thought the film ended excellently, building up for the final one. Also, I can see why they gave Dobby extra screen time so that would make their death more sad and climactic at the end.

Also liked Hedwig's sacrifice at the beginning. It added more emotion to a death that was already sad.

BUT ONE OF THE SADDEST PARTS WAS HERMIONE WIPING HER PARENT'S MEMORIES. I'm very glad they showed that because it was only mentioned in the book, and it was very well done. Especially later on when she wiped the two death eater's memories, and she was hesitating. I don't know why, but they were great moments.


Also must note that I loved the performances of Draco, Lestrange, and Umbridge, which I feel like mentioning since they weren't leads.

NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH is one of the main reasons I want to see the next movie, so they better put it in.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 22, 2010)

Harlequin said:


> I prefer film!Deadwig. She died in a much better way. <3


Have to agree - in the book she kind of died pathetically in her cage - in fact it even says "[She] lay motionless and pathetic as a toy"; on the other hand in the film she deliberately sacrifices herself to save Harry and Hagrid which just seems... more _right_.

Oh, another thing I liked was how Hagrid said that thing about he and Harry arriving at Privet Drive on the bike when he was a baby, and how he felt they should leave together the same way. That was nice.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Nov 22, 2010)

It was great! I loved it very much and in my opinion, definitely the best and most accurate movie. Probably because they had more time to play with... as Cake said. Agreed with what everyone else has said about Hedwig. Thought it was particularly brilliant about how that's how they recognized it was Harry rather than him using Expelliarmus.

My favourite part though was when Harry and Hermione danced together in the tent. It was just such a cute moment, and I think the actors played it out really well. It had enough friendship chemistry, and didn't seem romantic at all, which it could've been taken as. Also agree with Castycal about Hermione's parents. That... got tears out of me. I thought Hermione's actress was brilliant though. I had CHILLS when she was being tortured by Bellatrix. Her screams went straight through my heart and I felt it so much. Bellatrix's actress was also good. I could feel sort of... the insanity in her performance. She was insanely appropriate. I thought everyone was just top-notch brilliant. Although I agree with what my sister said about most of the people in the movie looking like crack addicts. Especially Ron on that locket. XD

Speaking of Ron, the moment where he killed the Horcrux was... it was very powerful. Almost exactly as I imagined it in my head. Harry and Hermione's kiss... god, wow. 

A little random line I liked too was Luna's, when they were at the wedding and she was all: "Come on daddy, let's go. Harry doesn't want to talk to us and he's just too polite to say so." I love her. Definitely agree too about all the dry humourous moments, they made the movie better inbetween tenseness.

And I think they ARE going to keep the legendary line. They can't have the movie without Molly saying that, they really can't.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 22, 2010)

NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH

if it isn't in the next one I'll actually kill someone, I'm not joking

I really, really loved Deadwig. <3 I went to see the film with the Harry Potter Society so we were all pretty vocal about what we liked and disliked, but pretty much everyone was pleased with the change re: deadwig. 

I was really annoyed with the bit with Xenophilius Lovegood though. FRIENDS. FRIENDS. FRIENDS. Damn it I wanted to see it.

OH and I loved the bit where we got to see the beginnings of BAMF Neville.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 22, 2010)

Harlequin said:


> OH and I loved the bit where we got to see the beginnings of BAMF Neville.


While I agree here, I couldn't help but think "Trying too hard, Neville." when he said that. I mean, seriously? "Hey, loser! He's not here!"? 'Least he'll make up for it later on with the whole talking down to Voldemort thing.

Oh yes, that also! I must make agreeing with Arylett about Luna's line at the wedding. Captured her personality quite brilliantly.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 22, 2010)

DOBBY IS A FREE ELF

;_____________________________________;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 22, 2010)

uughgh yesss

I _really _liked the liberties they took with this one, there's not a single change I spotted that made that part worse than the book counterpart. The animated bit was brilliant. (Death was all 'grr I'm general grievous' and it was _great_) The only complaint that I have at all is in the line 'I like her' from Dobby really should have been 'Dobby likes her'. BUT THAT'S ALL SO I'm fine.

Also, you guys, don't worry. I'm pretty sure that the ambient power of the fandom makes it intensely impossible to leave that specific line out. (Also the dragon, from what I've seen, will look _awesome_)

EDIT: One more complaint: There was no brick wall from the motorcycle.


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Nov 22, 2010)

@Arylett: A few days before the movie opened, our local paper had a little article about Hermione kissing Harry. It was completely random, which made me laugh. How it was worded was hilarious.

I really liked how they did this one. When Bellatrix was torturing Hermione, added the bit where she got "Mudblood" carved into her arm really made the scene better. It gave me chills.


----------



## Butterfree (Nov 22, 2010)

Am... I the only person who didn't like the change with Hedwig? ;_; 



Spoiler



It was so tragic before! It was so heartwrenchingly pointless and unnecessary and just _cruel_. I mean, I didn't exactly hate it; it just seemed to rob her death of its cold, raw impact in the book. Everybody else dies doing a heroic sacrifice; she died just because she was there, and that set her death apart. Now she's just another character who dies sacrificing herself for Harry.



On the other hand, what I _did_ hate was that 



Spoiler



they made Hedwig give the real Harry away, because the fact it was Expelliarmus that did it was one of my _very_ favorite things about the book. Harry being given away by his owl flying in to save him is a standard, expected answer. Harry being given away by his signature spell that we've cheerfully watched him use throughout the series and never given thought to how it identifies him was a 'whoa' moment: the villains were actually being _clever_, and a little cleverer than the reader at that. Same with how they track down people who say 'Voldemort'; it was something actually ingenious, and these little things did wonders for the smothering atmosphere of real threat looming over the whole book. (I'm guessing the revelation about the Voldemort thing will be in the next movie, since they _did_ take care to have Hermione say "Voldemort" in the diner, but I was a bit sad not to see it in this one.)



I really liked the Three Brothers animated sequence and _most_ of the choices of things to include and cut, though I really would've liked to see the full Kreacher scene from the book; it all hung together pretty well, the Ministry sequence was hilarious, and the dancing scene was so utterly Narmy yet somehow adorable at the same time. Mostly I felt it suffered for the fact it's a film of the first half of a book: it was pretty much just "stuff happens, then more stuff happens, then even more other unrelated stuff happens", with no proper climax where plot threads come together or a real sense of conclusion.

I do wish I'd read the book more recently; I'd completely forgotten about the Luna 'friends' thing until I saw you mention it here. D:


----------



## Flora (Nov 22, 2010)

My dad and sister went to see the midnight show!

...apparently it melted or something ten minutes before it ended.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 23, 2010)

Got back from it a couple of hours ago. I was blown away. Even the bits that they retweaked were good. Especially impressed with extra Dobby.

Annoyed by some guy right behind us who hadn't seen any of the other movies and then complained that he didn't understand what was going on. _Well fucking duh!_ Jesus Christ, they didn't even refer to some characters by name. I think they mentioned Umbridge's name all of one time! You don't start watching a franchise with the penultimate film. What a moron.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 23, 2010)

SPOILERS! SPOILERS EVERYWHERE!

*Things I loved:*

Hermione's obilivate scene. That was the most powerful scene in the whole film for me.
The magical government/fascist government symbolism. The statue was excellent, the leaflets were good, and the scene with the woman who'd been a witch all her life was really excellently done.
The sense of _being on the run_. The sense of absolutely nowhere being safe was there from the get-go, with the Dursleys moving out, and the isolation with the trio's hiding places was really good.
BILL NIGHY FOR MINISTER OF MAGIC.
The little toy soldiers in the Cupboard Under the Stairs
 The scene with the Muggle Studies teacher. _Horrible_ stuff.
The _scenery._ Christ, the locations were beautiful.
I _liked_ that they all looked a bit like crack addicts. I've been camping for weeks on end, and you don't look pretty by the end of it. It wasn't Lost, where you can plug your straighteners into trees (or whatever they do to look so perfect on a desert island). 

*Things I found lulzy but can't help but love:*


CAR CHASE SCENES? IN MY HP FILMS???
The 'WHEN MUGGLES ATTACK' book in Umbridge's desk.
Harry's decision to get the sword and drown trying.
Naked snogging Harry and Hermione.

*Things that made me unhappy:*

A personal thing, but some of the camera work irritated me. Spinning cameras do my head in, and rather than build the tension in the 'smelling Hermione's perfume scene' (at which we all said, at the same time "She's camping in the middle of _nowhere_ why is she wearing perfume?", it made me get irritated. There were a few other examples, but I can't think of them.
People will hate me for this. I'm not a huge fan of the Trio. Especially in the films, where they have so many utterly amazing veteran actors playing characters I adore, I sort of wish we didn't have to spend quite so much time watching these not-as-capable teenage actors play very whiny and occasionally unlikable kids - I want to see the grown-ups being cool and awesome as the supporting cast that really _make_ the series. And, despite the things I said I loved above... I didn't dig watching three angst-ridden kids sitting in a tent for half the film.

But, honestly, I *did* enjoy it. And can't wait for part two.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 23, 2010)

I just remembered another! Did anybody else love "Dobby does not wish to kill! Dobby only wishes to maim...! Or... seriously injure...!"?


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 23, 2010)

SOMETHING THAT ANNOYED ME

Instead of his last attempt to defend Dumbledore and keep the Elder Wand out of Voldemort's hands, Grindelwald fesses up to Voldemort while cackling so evilly he should have been given a handlebar moustache to tweak.


----------



## nastypass (Nov 23, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> SOMETHING THAT ANNOYED ME
> 
> Instead of his last attempt to defend Dumbledore and keep the Elder Wand out of Voldemort's hands, Grindelwald fesses up to Voldemort while cackling so evilly he should have been given a handlebar moustache to tweak.


I'll be perfectly honest here, I would pay extra to see a version with a mustachio'd Grindelwald.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 24, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I just remembered another! Did anybody else love "Dobby does not wish to kill! Dobby only wishes to maim...! Or... seriously injure...!"?


YES. Oh geez, so many of his lines in this movie were so great, which made his death suck so much more.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 24, 2010)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I just remembered another! Did anybody else love "Dobby does not wish to kill! Dobby only wishes to maim...! Or... seriously injure...!"?


Hahaha, yes, this was pulled off so well.


----------



## Minkow (Nov 26, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Annoyed by some guy right behind us who hadn't seen any of the other movies and then complained that he didn't understand what was going on. _Well fucking duh!_ Jesus Christ, they didn't even refer to some characters by name. I think they mentioned Umbridge's name all of one time! You don't start watching a franchise with the penultimate film. What a moron.


This. So much. I got back from it around half an hour ago, and these two idiots behind me ruined the entire thing. Nobody asks "What's a Muggle?" at the _seventh_ film.

I personally found it the most accurate of all the movies. The way everything was portrayed was so amazing, it kept me jittery and restless the entire film. 
Maybe it's just me, but I found the beginning rather off. I was actually rather looking forward to Dudley actually showing some brother-cousinly feelings towards Harry! :o but the movie? They pack a bag on the car and leave.
Holy crap, Nagini. I fell out of my seat. xD 
The part where Bellatrix tortures Hermione was really...deep. It was well drawn-out, and very, _very_ bone-chilling. In fact, in general Bellatrix's played out very well, just the amount of insanity to it.
Another thing that irked me a bit was the lack of the Invisibility Cloak. They didn't even _mention_ it after the story of the three brothers (which was really creative and had just that amount of story show-and-tell tone to it) when it's going to end up so important to Harry's collecting of the Deathly Hallows.
What I found the most sad was Harry going to visit his parents' graves. The graffiti at his house should've been put in and the Potterwatch as well, but overall it was very brilliant. Best HP movie so far, it kept the people in my thearter unsure what to expect, but laughing at the dry humor anyways.

Also agreeing with the NOT MY DAUGHTER, YOU BITCH! thing.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 27, 2010)

I just got back from seeing it. A lot of people here have touched on the things that irk me.

SPOILERS PROBABLY READ AT YOUR OWN RISK

This most of all (but this one also applies to most of the films too):


Dannichu said:


> People will hate me for this. I'm not a huge fan of the Trio. Especially in the films, where they have so many utterly amazing veteran actors playing characters I adore, I sort of wish we didn't have to spend quite so much time watching these not-as-capable teenage actors play very whiny and occasionally unlikable kids - I want to see the grown-ups being cool and awesome as the supporting cast that really _make_ the series. And, despite the things I said I loved above... I didn't dig watching three angst-ridden kids sitting in a tent for half the film.


I started off liking the trio, but slowly but surely I started to dislike them one by one. The only (non-adult) character who I think is actually acted well is Luna. (And Fred and George but they're not in it nearly enough D:).
Also, hardly related to the acting or anything, but it really really annoys me how most boys at my school and from other forums I go on drool over Emma Watson so much.



> A personal thing, but some of the camera work irritated me.


The part you mentioned with the spinning camera didn't bother me, but there were some parts where it seemed like the camera was shaking way too much. I was thinking to myself "This isn't Cloverfield!".


I'm not sure where I stand with Hedwig. I liked how she was actually out of her cage, but I did like the whole thing with Stan WhatsHisFace from the book. I felt sadder when she died in the film than in the book, even though they seemed to just forget about it right after it happened. For me it was the saddest bit in the film. Yes, sadder than Dobby. People are going to hate me for this but I didn't find his death sad at all. I mean the way he said "Harry Potter" before he died was so cliché. It's used in loads of other films I've seen and I never get it. Do people somehow know that they only have enough time to say two more words before they die and so say the name of whoever's holding them? At least make it sound like he intended to say something else but then died before he did. ANYWAY I complain about too many things that are unimportant.



Bachuru said:


> Same with how they track down people who say 'Voldemort'; it was something actually ingenious, and these little things did wonders for the smothering atmosphere of real threat looming over the whole book. (I'm guessing the revelation about the Voldemort thing will be in the next movie, since they _did_ take care to have Hermione say "Voldemort" in the diner, but I was a bit sad not to see it in this one.)[/spoiler]


Also this. I don't get the feeling they're going to mention that in the next one. They were obviously thinking about when they did the diner and got Xenophilius to say it, but it doesn't seem like they're going to explain it.
Also when they disapperated away from his house (which looked nothing like a Castle/Rook, might I add) how were the snatchers there?

Also also, there are some things from the books that they include but manage to make feel like filler. The bit with Bathilda, for example.
I did like the way they did the Hermione torturing but I wasn't too sure what exactly it was that Bellatrix was doing at first, I was wondering "is she a vampire?".



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't really have time to think about that since I was trying too hard to ignore my friends' immature laughter at "Where's my wand?" "Never mind why he has my wand!"

Anyway there were things I _did_ like!

A lot of the motorcycle chase. Mainly due to the fact that I like things that will probably appear on the news but we don't see it. That being loads of car crashes, a pylon falling over and





(but in London with a motorbike)

Oh and Luna saying that Harry didn't want to talk to them but being too polite to say so.

Oh oh and the little bits of anti-muggle propaganda they had laying around.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally got around to seeing it yesterday with some cousins and my brother (who had already seen it but was up for going again). It was good! Most of my opinions are in line with things already discussed here (including a slight preference for the original Deadwig and Dobby's death being really cliché--though it was still sad! How can you not be sad after they took away someone who had just proved to be so deliciously kickass?). I didn't dislike the Trio's acting at all, though I agree that they can't hold a candle to the veteran actors; I also found the Angst in a Tent more bearable because at least there was less of it than there was in the book.

One thing that did kind of bother me and my mom was that they never included an explanation of why 



Spoiler



Harry's wand was able to repel Snakey Lucius's wand. Sure, Moldy did go into detail about why his _own_ wand wouldn't work, but why Lucius's failed and thus why he needed the Elder Wand (and, in fact, why such a drastic step up from a normal wand was necessary in the first place) was never touched on, unless I'm misremembering it--all I recall is Moldy yelling at Ollivander, but that was pretty vague iirc.


 Pretty minor, and actually I didn't notice it until she brought it up, but now that and a few other little things keep niggling at me. Oh, well.

NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH NOT MY DAUGHTER YOU BITCH AAAA PLZ

AND AS THAT IS HAPPENING IT NEEDS TO LOOK EXACTLY LIKE THIS (don't click if you don't want spoilers; the tag won't hide links) aaah makani


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 27, 2010)

The wand crap is only explained in part 2.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Nov 27, 2010)

Ah, right. That's what I get for not re-reading first, then


----------



## Inept At Normal (Dec 2, 2010)

Spoilers!

I went to see the midnight premire of this movie Thursday night, and again that Saturday, and again last night.

_Awesome_.

It took me two viewing to stop squealing over it an actually start analyzing it. I still must say that it was pretty great, especially for Warner Brother's standards. The actors put their heart and soul into this movie, and it shows.

Personally, I didn't like the fact that Hedwig die in the way she did. I think if J.K. Rowling wanted her to die heroically, she would have made her. Hedwig was suppossed to die pathicaly. I think it was a frigid reminder that Harry's childhood is over now. 

Plus, an owl dying to save its owner just seems incredibly fake to me.

I liked when the camera spun around Hermione in the Snatcher scene. It added to the suspense and plus it showed Hermione which is always awesome. I will say that it seemed a bit Twilight-esque, but it worked well for me.

I also _adored_ the scene where Hermione erased her parents memories. It was so utterly heartwrenching. I'm happy they picked that up from the book and expanded on it; it was a great emotional impact.

I also liked when they infiltrated the ministry. It was sort of horrifying. They finnaly got back at Umbridge, which was wicked, and wgere Ron is kisding that woman and everyone's all 'wtf'. However, in the elavator when they were talking to each other, their voices disn't really match up with the words they were saying, which bugged me way more than it should have.

And everyone always tells me that the Dobby scene is so dreadful, but I disagree. It seemed overly dramatic and the only cool part about it was that Bealtix threw the knife. Of course, I never really liked Dobby that much anyway.

Not the best ending. It wasn't really suspenseful, and it didn't really seem like such a big deal Voldemort got the wand. But hey. The movie was still awesomeand I can't wait for the next part.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 3, 2010)

> Not the best ending. It wasn't really suspenseful, and it didn't really seem like such a big deal Voldemort got the wand.


Eh? Lightning came down from the sky as he cackled maniacally with the wand in his hand, standing at the tomb of one of his greatest enemies. o.o I thought it was pulled off pretty well!


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 3, 2010)

The Dobby scene, to me, was horribly, horribly Narmy, but in such a heartwrenching way that made me feel bad for finding it Narmy. It was odd.


----------



## Eloi (Dec 3, 2010)

Bachuru said:


> The Dobby scene, to me, was horribly, horribly Narmy, but in such a heartwrenching way that made me feel bad for finding it Narmy. It was odd.


I felt that way too, strange.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2010)

Rewatched it with Grabby last week and picked up on a couple of things I didn't notice before - I'm now more sure that, when they have to apparate away with Dobby at the end, that Ron says they should go to Teignmouth (apparently other people hear it as 'Tinworth', but until I see it with subtitles, I won't believe it).

Also, I FINALLY recognised the guy that Ron polyjuices into in the Ministry Infiltration scene as Dave Coaches from Gavin and Stacey, and it meant I was giggling through the entire thing, much to the annoyance of everyone around me.

I love all the Dobby and Hedwig love, but we also need a mention of the greatness that is Mad-Eye Moody, who was one of my favourites in the book, and I adore Brendan Gleeson (watch the film In Bruges; it's about Moody and Voldemort hanging out in Belguim being hitmen), and I'm really glad he got to be fantastic before he died; "Yeah, he's bleedin' gorgeous" <3


----------



## Dragonclaw (Dec 8, 2010)

This is definitely so far my favourite Harry Potter adaption. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing this again in cinemas.

The only problems seem to be the fact the movie can't help but feel like a prelude to the finale. The fact the next part is 8 months aways is annoying :(

However, it was just so intense and wonderful. Some moments were really hilarious though (Ministry of Magic part, anyone?), while most of the times things felt funnier then they probably were. The bits they changed in the movie really worked well, as well, though like Teh Ebil Snorlax said, that scene kind of really changes your impression of Grindelwald.

Plus, Hedwig's death was so much better, as well as being a better way to find out which was the real Harry than "Oh, he Expelliarmus'd, that's him!" As with a certain house elf's death scene, it was weird. It was very emotional, but something about Dobby's CGI looked really odd and narmy at the same time.

Oh, and "You're lying Dolores. And you must not tell lies," was epic.

One thing that has confused me with one of the trailers how it seems to show off the first major climax of the finale as the very first part of the trailer ._. I still maintain however that this movie only feels like a prelude to a finale, though it's not like they really had a choice as to where to end, sort of like Half Blood Prince (although that was intentional).


----------

